#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-13
<Fakher> salut
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi machour patinux zaafouri zied
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-14
<Charmatto> Bonsoir
<Neo31> bsr ChanServ
<Neo31> Charmatto
<volkovmax> bns
<Neo31> bsr volkovmax
<Anis> bonsoir Charmatto & volkovmax
<volkovmax> unity toujours bug ?
<Neo31> chwi pas fun moi
<Anis> oui.. chez moi parfois..
<Anis> je le deteste :/
<volkovmax> moi aussi
<volkovmax> ubuntu classic is more helpful
<Anis> oui
<Neo31> KDE is better than both :)
<volkovmax> hh Gnome wa7dou ss unity
<volkovmax> ubuntu team 7a9hom 5alouh ka option
<volkovmax> moch obligatoire dans la version 11.04
<Anis> déjà famma gnome 2 en option volkovmax
<volkovmax> oui , c'est ubuntu classic :D
<volkovmax> la prochaine version normalement , on aura Gnome 3
<Neo31> volkovmax rien n'ai obligatoire
<Neo31> tu peut tjr modifier ton systeme et utiliser la GUI qui te plait
<volkovmax> n'est*
<volkovmax> oui je sais
<Anis> +1 Neo31
<volkovmax> mais pour les newbies
<volkovmax> c obligatoire :D
<Anis> A prochaine version sera avec Gnome3 et Kernel V3 aussi :D
<Neo31> pour les newbies unity c plus bo
<Neo31> gnome 2 sux
<Neo31> hh, anis chbik mazroub 3ak kernel?
<volkovmax> :D
<Goldenscorp> bsr Anis Neo31 volkovmax
<Neo31> bsr Goldenscorp
<Anis> hey Goldenscorp :D
<Anis> ménich mazroub Neo31 amma déjà pour la version beta illi ya3mal màj ywalli V3
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> mella jaw
<Charmatto> http://wiki.partipirate-tn.org/index.php/Fonctionnement:outils:serveur_vocal
<Charmatto> Rejoignez-nous
<Anis> Charmatto: pourquoi faire?? :D vous avez un débat ou quoi?
<Charmatto> Non, vous êtes libres de nous rejoindre, si vous êtes interressés
<Anis> ok.. nis5alkom 3émline réunion taw hhh :D
<Anis> merci pour le lien :)
<Charmatto> Ah au fait
<Charmatto> Demain, on aura une discussion ouverte
<Charmatto> Venez nombreux
<Anis> à quel heure?
<crack3r> الذيب حاضر؟ XD
<wissem> Charmatto: autour de quoi?
<Charmatto> Ce sera à partir de 21h je crois
<wissem> lol crack3r
<Charmatto> LOL, oui, le le loup y sera normalement
<Charmatto> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=130035157077295
<Charmatto> Ou on est on de la legalisation du Parti? Que faire si Oui ou non nous avons le Visa? Organisation du Parti? Campagne electorale? Communication et autres!!
<wissem> prkoi vous avez que mumble? un channel sur irc sera utile aussi...
<Anis> Charmatto: à 20h nous aurons une reunion ici pour discuté le future et le présent de unity :v
<Charmatto> Y'aura plein d'autres meetings
<Charmatto> Oui mais il est inactif pour le moment
<wissem> quel channel?
<Charmatto> Je sais plus
<crack3r> wissem, http://irc.lc/geeknode/partipirate-tn
<crack3r> dans leurs wiki
<wissem> c pas sur freenode, et y'a personne -__-
<Anis> crack3r: d5alt admin 3al channel mté3hom hhhhhh
<crack3r> gg Anis :p
<Anis> Charmatto: vient sur la channel du PP stp
<Charmatto> J'y suis
<Anis> t'as lu mon msg!
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<wiss> salut
<Neo31> salut wiss
<Neo31> what brings you here by 4am! :)
<Anis> hey wiss
<wiss> c'est la premiere fois  vous ete des membre de pptn?
<Neo31> define pptn
<Anis> nope wiss.. j'ai vister la channel de pptn avant quelques heures..
<Anis> Neo31: Parti Pirate TN
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> ok
<wiss> oui
<Anis> wiss: malheureusment la reunion de pptn de demain tombe avec notre réuino au sujet de unityy
<Anis> oups fsa3
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> il s'interesse pas a unity ou a ubuntu pe etre
<Anis> :) d5all wahid okhir bikri zéda..
<Neo31> il s'interesse a de nouveaux membres :)
<Neo31> we g vu
<Neo31> kont busy wa9thha
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> aparament ay channel fih tn yhiddou 3lih :p
<Anis> hhhhh
<nizarus> ready pour ce soir ?
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<Ounis> je me rapelle avoir vu un mail parlant d'un truc
<Ounis> tu peut me rappeler ?
<nizarus> ahla Ounis
<Ounis> ah voila une discussion sur unity c'est bien cela ?
<nizarus> Ounis: http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/06/unity-present-future
<nizarus> yep
<nizarus> ping didrocks
<nizarus> didrocks: tu es en France ou en Angleterre ?
<didrocks> salut nizarus :)
<didrocks> nizarus: en France
<nizarus> didrocks: tu as vu mon mail
<didrocks> nizarus: pas encore, je reviens tout juste, 2s
<nizarus> il y a un soucis dans l'horaire
<didrocks> nizarus: aïe, oui
<didrocks> je viens de voir
<didrocks> sachant que je pars à Berlin demain matin tôt, c'est assez short :/
<nizarus> que pense tu ?
<nizarus> tu veux qu'on décale ça la semaine prochaine ?
<didrocks> ce serait possible de décaler semaine prochaine donc? (à cet horaire sans pb)
<nizarus> avec le bon horaire cette fois
<didrocks> oui, ça fera faux bond, désolé
<didrocks> voilà, donc 20h chez vous, 21h chez moi :)
<nizarus> très bien
<nizarus> je te remercie pour ta disponibilité
<nizarus> et je m'excuse pour cette gaffe
<didrocks> pas de pb, c'est juste que là, c'est dommage que je parte demain, sinon on n'aurait pas changé
<didrocks> oh, c'est vraiment rien, c'est plutôt pour les personnes qui comptaient venir:)
<nizarus> je reste ici ce soir pour s'en excuser et leur informer de la nouvelle date
<nizarus> d'ici là ils testerons plus unity
<didrocks> c'est étrange que le décalage soit dans ce sens
<didrocks> héhé, certes :)
<nizarus> et ils auront plus de questions :p
<didrocks> euh, finalement… :p
<didrocks> tu mets un petit mot sur le planet ubuntu-fr?
<nizarus> didrocks: oui je vais faire la maj de mon billet (plein d'erreurs)
<didrocks> nizarus: bon, le bon côté, c'est que j'ai plus de temps pour préparer ma valise :)
<nizarus> didrocks: le déclage est du au fait qu'en tunisie en n'adopte plus l'heure d'été
<nizarus> sinon on aurai eu le même horaire
<didrocks> dac, c'est logique donc :)
<nizarus> yep et moi j'ai pas fait attention dans ta réponse
<nizarus> donc nouveau RDV le 21/06/2011 à 20h en Tunisie 21h en France
<didrocks> niquel :)
<didrocks> j'ai mis à jour mon calendrier
<nizarus> je fais de même :)
<nizarus> Suite à une mauvaise interprétation de l’horaire à cause du décalage horaire, la session est reportée pour le Mardi 21/06/2011 à 20h en Tunisie et à 21h en France. Désolé pour le désagrément causé.
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> Suite à une mauvaise interprétation de l’horaire à cause du décalage horaire, la session est reportée pour le Mardi 21/06/2011 à 20h en Tunisie et à 21h en France. Désolé pour le désagrément causé.
<Ounis> no prob nizarus
<fish_eat_fish> \mode fish_eat_fish +x
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |*** Session Q/R Unity : Présent et Future Mardi 21/06/2011 à 20h00 ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/2011 à --h-- ||
<zaafouri> salem
<nizarus> hello fish_eat_fish wa9tech bech tkhalles 3lina el mabrouk
<fish_eat_fish> Hello nizarus, nchallah fi a9rab wa9et :) :)
<nizarus> ahla zaafouri, alors sid ahmed tal wella mizal ?
<fish_eat_fish> salem zaafouri
<fish_eat_fish> :)
<zaafouri> nizarus, mazel
<zaafouri> yal3eb fil wa9et thaya3
<zaafouri> fish_eat_fish, salem =)
<nizarus> :)
<sarhan_> salut tout le monde
<Ounis> ahla sarhan_
<sarhan> c sarhan :D
<sarhan> euh quesque je lis dans le sujet
<sarhan> mardi 21
<sarhan> dans l'event c'est ecrit 14
<Ounis> oui c'etait un malentndu
<Ounis> c'est le 21
<sarhan> c'est vrai?
<Ounis> voici ce que a ecrit nizarus
<sarhan> ou ca?
<Ounis> Suite à une mauvaise interprétation de l’horaire à cause du décalage horaire, la session est reportée pour le Mardi 21/06/2011 à 20h en Tunisie et à 21h en France. Désolé pour le désagrément causé.
<sarhan> ah ok
<nizarus> sarhan, ça était décalé
<nizarus> désolé
<sarhan> quand même un décalage horaire de 7 jours faut le faire :p
<sarhan> bon pas grave
<nizarus> sarhan, non didier ne sera pas dispo tout au long de la semaine
<nizarus> et ce soir il ne peut pas rester tard
<sarhan> je reste quand même ca fait longtemps que je n'etais pas venu ici
<nizarus> donc on a préférer décaler d'une semaine
<nizarus> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> quoi de neuf dans ubuntu-tn?
<sarhan> à part les lettres ouvertes
<nizarus> les actions fermés :)
<sarhan> bien
<nizarus> sarhan, tu ne fais pas partie de ubuntu-tn ?
<sarhan> normalement oui selon ma definition de membre
<Ounis> :)
<sarhan> pourquoi cette question?
<zied> bonjour tout le monde
<nizarus> sarhan, alors pose toi la même question "quoi de neuf dans ubuntu-tn?"
<nizarus> ahla zied
<Ounis> salem zied
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi fish_eat_fish Houssem k3nz0 KanGouLya machour Neo31 nizarus Ounis patinux sarhan zaafouri zied
<sarhan> salut Goldenscorp et zied
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<zaafouri> salem Goldenscorp
<fish_eat_fish> salem tout le monde :) cc Goldenscorp
<sarhan> salem fish_eat_fish
<fish_eat_fish> salem sarhan :)
<FirasTN> Bonsoir ALL :)
<sarhan> salem FirasTN
<FirasTN> ahla sarhan
<Ounis> ahla FirasTN
<FirasTN> Ounis: :)
<MaWaLe> bonsoir à tous
<FirasTN> MaWaLe:  Sabé7 énnour
<Ounis> salem MaWaLe
<FirasTN> ### la session Unity est reportée pour le Mardi 21/06/2011 à 20h ###
<zaafouri> salem MaWaLe =)
<sarhan> bonsoir MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  winek ya rajel
<MaWaLe> hi sarhan
<zaafouri> MaWaLe, hamdoullah bcp de nouveau et de surprises fil 5edma
<MaWaLe> zaafouri:  can i PM U :p
<zaafouri> of course
<k3nz0> sarhan, -_____________-
<KanGouLya> :'(
<KanGouLya> Bonsoir @ * /-)
<KanGouLya> session reportée :'( ?
<KanGouLya> bon si ça peut vous consoler y a pas mal de monde on peut peut etre en profiter ?
<Ounis> +1
<sarhan> +1
<fish_eat_fish> +1
<sarhan> bonne idée KanGouLya
<zied> +1
<zied> KanGouLya: je suis de retour ;)
<FirasTN> SUJET ?
<zied> ping fish_eat_fish
<nizarus> KanGouLya, une bétise de ma part
<nizarus> désolé
<KanGouLya> Pour le sujet C à voir avec les initiateurs de ce RDV
<KanGouLya> pas de soucis nizarus
<fish_eat_fish> pong zied
<KanGouLya> soit on fait comme prévu avec les presents et une deuxème pour le 21
<KanGouLya> soit si vous voulez on peut voir comment mettre toutes les compétences présentes autour d'un sujet
<KanGouLya> nizarus Neo31 à vous de voir :D
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  je suis plutôtpour la deuxième proposition
<fish_eat_fish> +1 pour la deuxiéme proposition
<nizarus> KanGouLya, à toi l'honneur de guider cette réunion :)
<MaWaLe> salam nizarus
<KanGouLya> nizarus je ne saurai pas
<KanGouLya> C la votre
<nizarus> ahla MaWaLe
<KanGouLya> eh puis G un autre RDV pour 22h http://identi.ca/notice/76243310
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  ce chan est à tout le monde
<KanGouLya> bon sur quel sujet vous voulez mettre à profit ces deux heures avec tout le monde
<nizarus> bon les jeunes profitez de votre présence ici et penser au futur de notre communauté qui souffre
<KanGouLya> Unity, la censure, opendata, opengov, les sujets ne manquent pas
<KanGouLya> oui nizarus
<MaWaLe> +1 nizarus
<fish_eat_fish> je suis pour une discussion sur l'opendata et l'opengov cc KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> il faut convertir les ubuntu users en ubuntu contribs ;)
<nizarus> si la relève n'est pas assurer on peut dire à dieu ubuntu-tn
<KanGouLya> autour de unity serai génial sur ce chan
<KanGouLya> il faut sauver ubuntu-tn C une priorité
<nizarus> allahomma inni ballaght
<KanGouLya> pour les autres sujets il y a d autres chan pour ça
<MaWaLe> lol nizarus
<Neo31> bsr a tous
<MaWaLe> hi Neo31
<KanGouLya> bonsoir Neo31
<fish_eat_fish> nizarus, commençant par la proposition d'idée qui porront éventuellement la sauvé :)
<Neo31> sa roule les geeks ?
<KanGouLya> nizarus es ce que vous avez des procédures de gestion de la loco ou des meeting sur le wiki ?
<MaWaLe> ping zied
<zied> MaWaLe: je suis là
<zied> j'entends
<FirasTN> Neo31:  à lente vitesse
<MaWaLe> salut : j'ai beaucoup apprécié ton brainstorming sur l'open source en tunisie sur ton blog
<Neo31> :) 5ir men blach FirasTN :p
<MaWaLe> il y a pleins d'idées
<nizarus> fish_eat_fish, la loco à besoin d'un noyau de volontaire pour la reprendre en main
<nizarus> KanGouLya, oui il y avait tout ça mais plus maintenant
<marwen> kalu
<KanGouLya> nizarus es ce qu'on peut retrouvé meme des archives pour remettre ça en ligne ?
<Neo31> ouch! c 21h et pas 20h :p
<Neo31> kalu marwen
<nizarus> KanGouLya, tout est là https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<nizarus> kalu marwen
<nizarus> nizarus, 21h quoi ?
<nizarus> Neo31,  21h quoi ?
<Neo31> unity
<sarhan> Neo31, si tu parle de session Q/R c'est la semaine prochaine
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> c pa le 14 ?
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ca ete le 14 non !
<sarhan> caa été changé
<nizarus> yep Neo31
<Neo31> a33
<Neo31> ok
<Anis> salut ubuntu-tn :)
<zied> et bien profitons profitons !!!
<Neo31> ahla Anis , hek 5latet
<zied> allez allez !!
<Neo31> hhh, Anis arja3 ghodwa, je ve dire next week :p
<nizarus> comme même je suis déçu 20 personnes seulement
<Neo31> nizarus yousslou retar ma tanssech
<MaWaLe> normalement c'est l'occasion de faire des propositions et d'en discuter :(
<Neo31> ca commence 20h30 hhh
<sarhan> on va dire que les autres sont au courant pour le changement ya nizarus
<sarhan> ahla SalahGo
<nizarus> ah oui je profite pour inviter les bologgueurs libre à s'inscrire sur le planet http://planet.cullt.org/
<SalahGo> Ahla sarhan
<SalahGo> il y du monde oO
<MaWaLe> ahla RachedTN
<sarhan> c'est quoi ?
<Neo31> haw RachedTN ja :)
<SalahGo> shfamma?
<SalahGo> liouma?
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  aujourd'hui rien :p
<Neo31> SalahGo 3afssus reporte
<sarhan> SalahGo, c'est mardi :D
<fish_eat_fish> tout ce beau monde et nous pouvons pas emprofitez :) :) ?
<Anis> SalahGo: barra or9od :p :/
<RachedTN> Salam MaWaLe neo and all the people :)))
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  mardi gras :p :p :p :p
<Neo31> mar7ba RachedTN :)
<Neo31> how r u
<RachedTN> Neo31: wénou rapporek ?
<SalahGo> :/
<MaWaLe> dommage que personne ne profite pour discuter du plus important
<Neo31> hhh, bi3tou RachedTN
<MaWaLe> nous sommes en train de perdre du temps là
<RachedTN> temshishi teprésentih 9bel mat3tih lel prof :pp
<Neo31> 3tit rapport ne9iss lel prof 5ater zribna barcha
<MaWaLe> et ensuite après cette marée de "salam" nous aurons la marée des "bonne nuit" :(
<SalahGo> 7abbit ninstalli Ubuntu 3al Galaxy Ace... dagdagtlou kraymou... -____-
<Neo31> n7ibb niktib fih qq recommandations w njibhoulik le weekend
<sarhan> a3lech on en profite pas pour discuter d'unity même sans la presence de Daniel
<RachedTN> Neo31: rod balek: tnajjemtet7asseb 3lih leklam illi 9oltou :pp asel MaWaLe tewa i9ollek :))
<sarhan> ca permetterai de préparer des questions pour la semaine prochaine
<KanGouLya> le plus important et de relancer un noyau de benevoles et mettre en place une liste de projets et leur groupes de travail https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<Neo31> g pas compri RachedTN
<sarhan> on va parler de l'avenir d'ubuntu-tn?
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  ça fonctionnait bien tant que l'ancien noyau s'en occupait
<Neo31> +1 sarhan
<KanGouLya> qui s en occupe là ?
<SalahGo> sinon, il y a un event de prévu? IRL
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  mais à priori personne ne semble intéressée pour prendre la relève :(
<Neo31> hayya barra ndawrouha reunion Ubuntu-TN :)
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  no one
<sarhan> MaWaLe, prendre la releve de quoi au juste
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  l'organisation de Ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> faudrait savoir ce que vous faites la
<MaWaLe> la COORDINATION
<KanGouLya> nizarus MaWaLe pourquoi pas vous pour déléguer ?
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  tout ce que nous faisions existe dans l'historique de la ML, du chan IRC et des pages WiKi
<Neo31> ping Anis bemawi Dragofeu FirasTN fish_eat_fish Goldenscorp Houssem k3nz0 KanGouLya locobot_4 machour marwen MaWaLe nizarus patinux RachedTN SalahGo sarhan zaafouri zied on fait une reunion Ubuntu-TN!!! :)
<Anis> pong
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya:  il parait que nous sommes des dictateurs à "DEGAGER" :p
<fish_eat_fish> pong
<sarhan> MaWaLe, je sais mais j'ai oublié ca fait longtemps que je ne suis pas passé par ici
<FirasTN> IL FAUT UNE NOUVELLE STRATEGIE.
<SalahGo> 7a99a fama we7id iab ya3mli DDoS la semaine derniere, inty sarhan ? xD
<nizarus> KanGouLya, on sera présent pour assurer la passation c'est une obligation
<SalahGo> pong Neo31
<zied> retire moi de la liste ;)
<Anis> +1 pour la réunion U-Tn maintenant
<sarhan> SalahGo non jamais :)
<MaWaLe> +1 nizarus
<KanGouLya> Neo31 C T prévu pour Unity mais comme Unity C reporté autant profiter de la présence de tout le monde pour relancer utn
<SalahGo> sarhan, 7atta ena 9olt, fail DDoS 3ala 5atrou xD
<zied> +1 nizarus
<nizarus> FirasTN, vas y 3ala ydik in7ejjou
<SalahGo> sarhan, IP connue, plus, son routeur s'ouvre en WAN avec les pass par défaut
<sarhan> si on va faire une réunion pourquoi ne pas organiser ca et faire un systeme de demande de parole
<sarhan> comme dans toutes les réunions
<KanGouLya> je ne trouve pas les procédure de gestion de la loco sur https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<sarhan> ca sera plus organisé
<nizarus> l'ancienne équipe a fait de son mieux depuis 2007 il est temps de passer à une nouvelle équipe
<MaWaLe> SalahGo:  est ce que tu peux passer en PM avec sarhan pour garder le fil de la discussion principale stp (MERCI)
<Neo31> ok
<KanGouLya> justement C ce que je cherche sur le wiki sarhan
<Neo31> hayya mazy mela ?
<SalahGo> MaWaLe, c'est bon, j'avais fini ;)
<Neo31> VOTE REUNION UBUNTU_TN MNT
<Neo31> +1
<FirasTN> !
<SalahGo> +1
<nizarus> +1
<KanGouLya> +1
<zied> +1
<MaWaLe> +1
<RachedTN> +1
<FirasTN> +1 nous sommes déja :p
<fish_eat_fish> +1
<Anis> +1
<marwen> plusun
<sarhan> +1
<shichemt> +1
<Goldenscorp> +1
<MaWaLe> KanGouLya président
<KanGouLya> non
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> fikra
<MaWaLe> vote for the chairman : KanGouLya ?
<sarhan> il a faire
<sarhan> c ce qu'il a dit
<MaWaLe> sarhan:  à 22h :p
<KanGouLya> je perd déjà assez la tete je ne sai plus ou la mettre
<sarhan> ba alors je vote pour KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> C un role qui demande une grande implication
<MaWaLe> 2nd choice : zied ?
<zied> léééééééééééééé
<nizarus> vas y Neo31 à toi de continuer de diriger la réunion
<Neo31> je pe m'en charger si vous voulez :)
<zied> :D
<MaWaLe> +1 Neo31
<KanGouLya> oui Neo31 /-)
<zied> +1
<KanGouLya> +1
<fish_eat_fish> +1
<nizarus> +1
<SalahGo> +1 Neo31
<Anis> +1 n
<sarhan> +1 Neo31
<SalahGo> the chosen one! :D
<FirasTN> +1
<Goldenscorp> +1
<Neo31> parfait :)
<Neo31> hhh SalahGo
<Neo31> behi nibdew 3ala barakat llah mela
<zied> il est déjà élu dès le départ (cc SalahGo )
<Neo31> Silence SVP
<Neo31> bon, j'm bien ce genre de reunions en surprise ^^
<MaWaLe> Neo31 = dictatour => DEGAGE :p :p :p
<Neo31> ca peut etre plus efficace qu'une reunion prevue en avance
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> inchalah fel barnemej MaWaLe ;)
<Neo31> bon
<nizarus> taper '!' pour prendre la parole et terminer votre message avec "eof"
<Neo31> merci nizarus :)
<nizarus> !
<Neo31> bon le sujet de cette reunion c'est
<Neo31> remettre Ubuntu-TN sur ses pieds
<Neo31> ca sera le sujet principale normalement
<Neo31> qui propose qq chose de plus ?
<Neo31> a vous
<KanGouLya> !
<Neo31> a vous KanGouLya
<nizarus> !
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> nizarus first
<FirasTN>  ! nizarus  avant ? eof
<KanGouLya> Je pense que pour arriver à faire quelque chose il faut en avoir besoin
<Neo31> ok nizarus apres KanGouLya
<nizarus> thx Neo31
<Neo31> continue KanGouLya
<nizarus> désolé KanGouLya
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> behi vasy nizarus
<nizarus> FirasTN, pour aider Neo31 fait le en PM
<nizarus> pas ici
<nizarus> bref pour avoir une idée sur la situation de la loco
<KanGouLya> donc mettre à contribution utn sur des projets concret comme les besoins du pays pourrai etre une bonne chose pour que les contribs se levent
<KanGouLya> eof
<nizarus> je vous invite à lire la lettre ouverte http://rafik.tn/2011/lettre-ouverte-a-ubuntu-tn-quand-votre-revolution/
<MaWaLe> !
<nizarus> et mes trés longues réponses http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/05/lettre-ouverte-a-ubuntu-tn-ma-reponse-part-1
<nizarus> http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/06/lettre-ouverte-a-ubuntu-tn-ma-reponse-part-2
<KanGouLya> !
<nizarus> je sais pas si parmi vous il y on a ceux qui ont eu le courage de tout lire
<nizarus> mais j'ai essayé de mettre le plus de détails que possible
<nizarus> pour fair un diagnostic sur la situation critique
<nizarus> de notre communauté
<nizarus> et j'ai déjà commencé à proposer des solutions
<nizarus> je dis pas que ce sont les bonnes solutions
<nizarus> mais elle peuvent être prisent en compte
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> merci nizarus
<Neo31> je donne 2 minutes pour que les autres puissent avoir une idee sur les 2 liens
<Neo31> je donne la parole a MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> Neo31:  laissons les finir d'abord
<MaWaLe> ;)
<Neo31> :)
 * nizarus pense que 2 mns ne suffisent pas 
<FirasTN> MaWaLe:  il leur faut 45 min :p pour lire et comprendre et prendre décision :p
 * RachedTN il faut une quinzaine de minutes wya Rabbich :p
<KanGouLya> :)
 * zied pense qu'on peut entendre MaWaLe et KanGouLya 
<Neo31> bon
<MaWaLe> pour moi en tout cas, le premier lien est une perte de temps
<MaWaLe> et que des diffamations
 * Neo31 le dictateur decide que MaWaLe doit parler dans 3 minutes pas plus
<MaWaLe> et je parle en connaissance de cause (comme pour les anciens ... "leaders" p)
<Neo31> dsl nizarus , il peuvent s'impliquer et mettre des commentaires apres la reunion :)
<MaWaLe> les deux autres liens sont TROP pertinents bien que plein d'amertume
<MaWaLe> donc je crois qu'il vaut mieux étudier le passé est partir de cette base pour re-fonder notre futur
<MaWaLe> EOF
 * nizarus confirme l'amertume 
<Neo31> a vous KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> oui je pense qu'on ne devrait pas perdre de temps avec le post à rafik et avancer avec l expérience à nizarus
<KanGouLya> C le genre de soucis qui existent partout
 * zied pense que la communication à large échelle (avec floading et spam) sont les clé du bonheur d'une comunauté ... et chouf et chouf  ...
<KanGouLya> mais faut avancer et contruire avec les mauvaises expériences comme avertissement et les bonnes comme exemple
<KanGouLya> mais j aimerai beaucoup voir dès la fin des exams une armée de contribs se lever pour mettre en place des projets concret autour de l open data ou l open gov
<KanGouLya> eof
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> des commentaires a propos des articles de nizarus ?
<zied> personne ?
<zied> !
<Neo31> a vous zied
<zied> merci Neo31
<zied> avant tout désolé KanGouLya de t'avoir coupé la parole ... (j'ai pas vu )
<KanGouLya> np
<KanGouLya> :)
<zied> je voulais jutse dire une petite remarque  :
<nizarus> !
<zied> pour le point du site web de uubntu-tn, est ce que les prsents ici veulent voir plus de services qu'une simple mailing liste ?
<zied> si oui, alors il faut vraiment utiliser le site u-tn et donner vos commentaires ...
<zied> sinon, il ne faut plus en parler.
<zied> un mailling-liste + wiki c'est tout simplement ce qu'il faut pour la communauté
<zied> pourquoi je parle de ceux qui sont présernt ici
<zied> car je sens que vous êtes les plus motivès à cet instant .
<zied> et merci
<zied> EOF
<Neo31> merci bien de pozer ce point zied
<Neo31> avant de parler de ca j'aimerai avoir l'avis des present
<FirasTN> !
<Neo31> Vote : +1 on attend pour terminer la lecture des articles de nizarus , -1 on passe et on ecrit des commentaire sur les articles apres la reunion
<nizarus> -1
<FirasTN> +0
<MaWaLe> -1
<zied> -1
<RachedTN> -1
<SalahGo> -1
<KanGouLya> -1
<sarhan> -1
<Anis> -1
<Neo31> -1 it is :)
<Neo31> a vous nizarus :)
<MBuBuntu> -1
<Goldenscorp> 0
<Neo31> a toi la parole nizarus
<Neo31> 1 minute et je passe la parole a FirasTN sinon
<nizarus> sorry
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> je voudrai dire
<nizarus> que tout le travail "colossal" fait par notre communauté
<nizarus> a commencé par l'achernement d'un petit groupe
<nizarus> qui se rencontré souvent ici même
<nizarus> sur ce salon
<MaWaLe> !
<nizarus> ce groupe à commencé par 2 personnes et il a grandis
<nizarus> pour atteindre 14 personnes
<nizarus> donc si parmi vous
<nizarus> il y a 3 ou 4 personnes qui veulent relancer la communauté
<nizarus> et la prendre en main
<nizarus> je vous conseille vivement d'être présent le plus souvent sur irc
<nizarus> pour discuter de tout
<nizarus> et le fait qu'il y a une présence permanante ici
<nizarus> ça peut encourager d'autres à s'impliquer
<nizarus> et ainsi de suite
<nizarus> de mon coté j'essayerai d'être présent le plus souvent que possible
<nizarus> pour aider
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> merci bien nizarus
<Neo31> avec l'importance du sujet que zied vien de proposer je pense que ce dernier a plus de priorite
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> on fait un petit vote pour repondre au sujet de zied, et on revien pour en discutter apres avoir terminer du sujet que nizarus vien d'en parler
<Neo31> VOTE : +1 on a besoin de plus de fonctionalites que mailing liste et wiki, -1 non c largement suffisant
<MaWaLe> !
<nizarus> +0
<MaWaLe> +0
<zied> +0
<MBuBuntu> +0
<Dragofeu> lu all
<zied> !
 * Neo31 Dragofeu , ubuntu-tn en reunion, slience stp (demande la parole en ecrivant !
<sarhan> +1 (pas besoin mais on peut)
<Neo31> +1
<KanGouLya> +1
<Goldenscorp> +1
<fish_eat_fish> +1
<Neo31> ping Anis Dragofeu FirasTN Houssem issam_vdp k3nz0 KanGouLya machour Mejdux patinux RachedTN SalahGo sarhan shichemt
<Neo31> on attend un peut les autres
<SalahGo> pong Neo31
<Neo31> votez
<FirasTN> +0 ( c  pas important pour le moment )
<SalahGo> -1
<MaWaLe> +1 FirasTN :)
<Anis> +1(c'est pas un besoin vital, mais il faut le faire)
<Houssem> -1 ( ML c largement suffisant pr le moment )
<RachedTN> +1
<Neo31> merci pour le vote
<Neo31> je passe la parole a FirasTN
<FirasTN> Merci Neo31  bon zied a parlé du site web ( ça rentre dans le cadre de répartition des équipes ) et puisque il n'éxiste plus dons il n'ya personne à s'occuper. Je me rappelle que MaWaLe  a lancé la création du site il y 2 ans je pense ...  Donc la priorité du loco actuelle ou EX d'assurer une passation : càd  chaque 2 ans il faut q'une nouvelle équipe qui se prépare pour prendre le releve ... Les demandes au FF ont DISP
<fish_eat_fish> !
<Neo31> !
<FirasTN> donc ce que je propose c'est de lancer un appel pour une nouvelle équipe avec une nouvelle réforme ( pas celle proposé il ya 8 mois )
<Yachironi> slt @tt
<Neo31> Yachironi ubuntu-tn est en reunion, demande la parole en ecrivant !
<FirasTN> DONC permettez moi de posez quelque question  =====> Pourquoi Ubuntu-TN est arrivé à ce stade : nizarus MaWaLe MBuBuntu RachedTN zaafouri zied ? Quels sont les solutions que chacun d'entre vous les propose ? Meme si une passation a eu lieu pensez toujours à suivre les autres étapes par étapes (zanga zanga :p )
<FirasTN> EOF
<Neo31> merci FirasTN, je repondrai apres
<Neo31> je passe la parole a MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> je passe la parole
<Neo31> a vous fish_eat_fish :)
<fish_eat_fish> Merci Neo31, à part le probeleme de la reléve, il ne faut pas oublié que la communauté ubuntu-tn est resté dans une evenmentielle centré sur l'OS et pas assez sur le grand public. À l'encontre de la commuanuté ubuntu-fr qui elle a sut comment touché le grand public.
<fish_eat_fish> eof
<Neo31> merci bien fish_eat_fish , je pense que c'est un point important aussi
<Neo31> bon je prend la parole
<Neo31> pour en parler du sujet que nizarus vien d'en parler
<Neo31> et pour repondre a FirasTN
<Neo31> je pense qu'il est vraiment tres important et critique d'identifier les elements actifs dans notre communaute
<Neo31> et ceux qui sont partant pour contribuer et faire marcher cette communauter avant d'en parler de ceux qui vont diriger
<Neo31> ma reponse a FirasTN c'est qu'on n'as plus besoin de reponses aux questions que t'as demander
<Neo31> on a besoin de passer a l'action et d'avoir une nouvelle communaute
<FirasTN> ?
<SalahGo> !
<Neo31> je fait appel aux nouveau membres ubuntu-tn pour savoir qui est partant pour faire une renessance de cette communauter et m'aider a la reactiver, et je m'attend au suport des membres qui ont plus d'experience
<SalahGo> juste une chose, écrivez ces résolutions sur ubuntu-tn sur FB ou n'importe où
<SalahGo> pourque tout le monde puisse en prendre compte
<SalahGo> sur ce...
<SalahGo> eof
<Neo31> je pense a programmer une reunion physique le mois de juillet a Sousse, donc ca m'interesse de savoir qui est partant et qui veut s'impliquer des nouveaux membres et qui sont le membres experimentes qui vont nous supporter
<Neo31> eof
<RachedTN> !
<Neo31> tu peut attendre un peut next time SalahGo
<Neo31> a toi FirasTN
<SalahGo> Neo31, +1, je suis partant à 100%
<FirasTN> Tu pense qu'une seule réponse suffira ?
<Neo31> FirasTN, je veut identifier ceux qui sont partants et pas klam fel hwa
<Neo31> vraiment partant
<nizarus> !
<Neo31> a vous RachedTN
<FirasTN> PS : La question revient à la réponse en haut.
<RachedTN> merci
<RachedTN> en tant qu'ancien membre de MC et membre u-tn depuis ans et participant à >15 évents: je peux confirmer que le "heat" n'existe plus chez la plupart des membres: ce qu'il faut un nouveau sang: des jeunes plus motivés et révolutionnaires
<RachedTN> et des idées concrètes qui les appliquent et pas des propositions qui reste au niveau de la théorie
<RachedTN> pour la réunion je suis pour et je peux vous assuer le lieu de la réunion
<RachedTN> eof
<Neo31> merci bcp RachedTN
<Neo31> FirasTN je n'ai pas bien compris votre commentaire, si tu veut clarifier
<FirasTN> Passe
<Neo31> je profite de pinger a tlm pour repondre a ma question surtout sarhan SalahGo Anis BlackBox-01 crack3r FirasTN Dragofeu fish_eat_fish Houssem Goldenscorp machour patinux shichemt Yachironi
<Neo31> qui est partant pour reactiver cette communaute? (en s'attend au support des membres experimente biensur)
<Neo31> je passe la parole a nizarus
<nizarus> thx
<FirasTN> pong Neo31  : rappel question et vote ?
<nizarus> juste pour dire que pour assurer la passation il faut trouver une équipe à la quelle on va assurer la passation
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> c'est ce que je cherche nizarus :)
<Neo31> ok voila le vote
<Dragofeu> Malgré que je suis nouveau ds le monde de l'open, je suis partant pour reactiver cette communauté (j'aime bien l'idée) :)
<sarhan> !
<Neo31> Dragofeu utilise ! next time :)
<Neo31> a toi sarhan
<sarhan> la question qui se pose n'est pas somme nous pré a reactiver la communauté
<sarhan> mais plutot qui va le faire
<sarhan> parce que je pense que tout le monde est d'accord
<sarhan> qu'on doit réactiver ubutnu-tn
<sarhan> eof
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> voila le vote
<Neo31> et c'est pr tlm
<Neo31> mm les membres EX-MC
<FirasTN> +1 sarhan
<RachedTN> !
<Neo31> VOTE : +1 je suis pret a contribuer a cette communaute et PRENDRE INITIATIVE afin de la reactiver , 0 : pas sure d'etre actif, -1 : je ne serais pas actif, juste spectateur
<MaWaLe> +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1
<sarhan> +1 ( et avec plaisir)
<Neo31> +1
<Goldenscorp> +1
<Dragofeu> 0 ( et peut etre plus tard je serai +1 )
<MBuBuntu> +1
<BlackBox-01> +1
<RachedTN> +1 (je fait la passastion mais sans faire partie de MC, j'aime le FF)
<nizarus> +0 (actif pour assurer la passation)
<zied> -1 (pour montrer qu'il faut le dire)
<crack3r> 0
<RachedTN> !
<FirasTN> +1 ( ça dépend de mon avenir )
<fish_eat_fish> +0
<Neo31> je ping a Anis bemawi crack3r Houssem k3nz0 machour patinux SalahGo shichemt Yachironi zaafouri
<SalahGo> +1
<Anis> +1
<Anis> pong Neo31.. J'ai déjà répondu par +1 sans aucun doute...
<k3nz0> 0
<Anis> +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1
<Yachironi> 0
<bemawi> [ne participe pas : n'est pas tunisien]
<SalahGo> mais si... bemawi :p
<fish_eat_fish> +0
<Neo31> MaWaLe SalahGo Neo31 Goldenscorp MBuBuntu BlackBox-01 RachedTN FirasTN SalahGo Anis preparer ce que vous allez faire avant la fin du mois de juillet pour cette communaute, vous devez dire qq chose apres que RachedTN termine
<Neo31> je passe la parole a RachedTN
<RachedTN> merci
<RachedTN> dans le cas où les nouveaux membres sont votés et le nouveau MC prend place: je peux assurer le logement et le lieu de réunion (une salle avec des PCs et vidéo projecteur) pour faire la passation avec les EX-MC
<RachedTN> eof
<Neo31> parfait, merci bcp RachedTN
<SalahGo> !
 * RachedTN you are welcome :)
<nizarus> il y a eu 9 +1
<Neo31> oui je m'attend que chaqu'uns qui a ecrit +1 de proposer ce qu'il peut faire pour cette communaute avant la fin de juillet
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> je commence
<Neo31> je parlez de qq chose moi et Anis
<Neo31> et je pense que c'est une bonne chose a faire
<Neo31> on peut preparer une bonne conference publique a propos de TYPO3 et des SS2L
<Neo31> nous essayeron de chercher un locale pour cet event et le sponsoring necessaire
<Neo31> et on attend les autres a nous aider et a faire de la pub pour cet event
 * RachedTN : le local sera le centre culturel universitaire de Sousse
<sarhan> !
<BlackBox-01> Salut, je suis un jeune de 16 ans j'utilise ubuntu depuis 5 mois et je vous propose de présenter Linux OS aux lyciens parce qu'il y a vraiment des gens qui l'ont adorer mais ils ne savent pas avant qu'il y'a un autre OS a part Micro.
<Neo31> je peut aussi m'occuper d'inviter de nouveaux membres actif a ubuntu-tn
<BlackBox-01> EOF
<Neo31> oef
<Neo31> a toi sarhan
<FirasTN> !
<KanGouLya> !
<KanGouLya> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_145803182136035&view=permalink&id=184712714911748
<KanGouLya> DeeJay BouszJe serai en Tunisie du 2 au 25 juillet si qlq'un aimerait organiser une présentation TYPO3 je suis disponible pour faire l'animateur.
<KanGouLya> eof
<sarhan> ton event à toi et a Anis
<sarhan> pourquoi ne pas le faire dans des villes interieurs
<sarhan> parce que presque tout les events ubuntu-tn
<Anis> !
<sarhan> sont dans la capitale ou dans les grandes villes
<sarhan> eof
<Neo31> dsl , j'ai oublier SalahGo , a toi SalahGo
<SalahGo> Je pensais juste que...
 * sarhan désolé SalahGo 
<SalahGo> Vu que la plupart des membres sont nouveaux, et n'ont pas d'experiences coté locoteam, on ne peut pas s'attendre à ce qu'ils donnent une contribution à part entière
<SalahGo> il vaut mieux les guider (me guider aussi) sinon, on n'aura absolument rien de leur part
<SalahGo> et côté event
<SalahGo> je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux se concentrer sur Ubuntu, même si les CMS open source sont vraiment d'actualité et tres interessants dans l'ensemble...
<SalahGo> eof
<Neo31> je parlais de la mm personne que KanGouLya a mentionner, merci KanGouLya
<Neo31> sarhan si tu peut prendre en charge de nous trouvez un local dans une region interieur ou si tu connai qq1 qui peut le faire ca sera genial
<Neo31> SalahGo juste mentre que t'as de l'INITIATIVE et commence a faire et tu nous trouvera a tes cotes ;)
<Neo31> a toi FirasTN
<FirasTN> recontruction de www.ubuntu-tn.org/
<FirasTN> eof
<MaWaLe> !
<sarhan> !
<Neo31> Anis a toi
<Anis> KanGouLya: Neo31 à parler de la proposition de DeeJay BouszJe.. Je l'ai déjà contacté par PM :D
<Anis> Je penseque t'as déjà dis ça Neo31 :D
<Anis> EOF
<Neo31> a vous MaWaLe  :)
<MaWaLe> merci Neo31
<MaWaLe> au fait tout à l'heure j'a préféré passer la parole
<MaWaLe> je voulais entendre le reste des membres d'abord
<MaWaLe> personnellement, je pense que ce qui urge le plus c'est la reconstruction de la LoCo
<MaWaLe> en terme ressources humaines et en terme organisation
<MaWaLe> et le plus important PLANIFIER
<MaWaLe> en plus il faut profiter de la situation actuelle qui a créé une ouverture pour l'Open Source dans notre patrie
<MaWaLe> donc à mon avis :
<MaWaLe> 1- reconstruire la LoCo (anciens ne doivent pas parler de passation mais d'encadrement et d'exemple à donner)
<MaWaLe> 2- Planification et mise au point d'une stratégie avec des OBJECTIFS fixes à atteindre sur une période déterminée
<MaWaLe> 3- S'impliquer dans le mouvement national de "l'insurrection" du Libre
<MaWaLe> Ubuntu-tn a une très belle "success story" derrière elle alors pourquoi perdre ça???
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> !
<Neo31> a toi de parler avant sarhan
<sarhan> vas y
 * SalahGo trying TYPO3
<sarhan> a toi l'honneur
<sarhan> ya Neo31
<Neo31> c ton tour sarhan ;)
<sarhan> bon je voulais revenir au site ubuntu-tn.org
<Goldenscorp> !
<sarhan> il redirige vers le wiki
<sarhan> a quand un portail pour la communauté ubuntu-tn?
<sarhan> avec pourquoi pas un forum autogeré
<sarhan> et d'autres fonctionalité
<sarhan> eof
<Neo31> sarhan inchalah quand tlm passe a l'action
<Neo31> MaWaLe SalahGo Goldenscorp MBuBuntu BlackBox-01 FirasTN SalahGo <<< je m'attend a savoir quelle sont les actions que vous aller faire avant la fin de juiller
<Neo31> je prend la parole
<RachedTN> !
<Neo31> donc
<Neo31> MaWaLe c cool ce ke t'as dit
<Neo31> ca sera ton devoir de le dire quand on aura une equipe acitve qui prend l'initiative et fait des action. parler c la derniere chose dont on a besoin mnt tant qu'on n'as pas cette equipe
<Neo31> j'aimerai savoir alors quelle est l'action pratique que tu pourra faire MaWaLe :)
<MaWaLe> !
<Neo31> je demande la mm question a MaWaLe SalahGo Goldenscorp MBuBuntu BlackBox-01 FirasTN SalahGo
<Neo31> je passe la parole a RachedTN
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> c le tour de Goldenscorp avant
 * sarhan doit y aller donc bonne nuit tout le monde
<RachedTN> ok
<Goldenscorp> merci Neo31
<Neo31> c le tour de Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> je essais de faire une event a maison de jeunes de monastir
<Goldenscorp> eof
<Neo31> a toi RachedTN
<MBuBuntu> !
<RachedTN> merci
<RachedTN> pour les points que MaWale a cité:
<RachedTN> 1- les anciens de MC n'ont pas fait le bon exemple la dernière pèriode, sauf Nizarus:
<RachedTN> 2- des jeunes sans expèriences: pourquoi compliquer la vie avec des deadline, projes avec objectifs bien claires etc: c'est très "serrants" et il s'agit d'une restruction pas un "appel d'offre internatiuonal" :p
<RachedTN> sinon: GO UBUNTU-TN :))
<RachedTN> eof
<Neo31> merci RachedTN
<Neo31> hhh, brabbi un merci special a Goldenscorp 5ater il passe a parler sur le chan et prendre l'initiative d'organiser son premier event ^^
<Neo31> bon pares avoir REMERCIER si Goldenscorp elli cheddli janbi, je passe la parole a MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> thx Neo31
<MaWaLe> désolé de revenir sur les paroles de RachedTN mais nous ne sommes pas là pour juger qui a donné l'exemple et qui ne l'a pas fait
<MaWaLe> nous sommes ici pour planifier le"FUTUR"
 * RachedTN apludis Goldenscorp 
<MaWaLe> sinon, aucun projet ne peut réussir sans objectifs et deadlines
<KanGouLya> +1 MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> la différence entre un appel à l'emploi et le volontariat et que dans le premier tu es viré et dans le deuxième il y aura mille personne pour prendre la relève ;)
<MaWaLe> sinon (et j'ai encore une fois l'impression de me répéter) :
<MaWaLe> pourquoi réinventer la roue ?????
<MaWaLe> si Ubuntu (au sens large) a réussi son modèle pourquoi n'arrivons nous pas à reproduire une "miniature" :)
<MaWaLe> sinon :
<Neo31> !
<nizarus> !
 * Goldenscorp hani cheddi janb neo32 i3is a3lih :p
<MaWaLe> Ubuntu-tn a excellé et a réussi quand elle organisait les events à la volée et massivement
<MaWaLe> et c'est durant cette période que nous avons eu le max de membre
<MaWaLe> donc pour être pratique :
<MaWaLe> 1- passer de la structure classique des events vers une approche proactive : nous allons faire de la prospection et non plus attendre la demande
<MaWaLe> 2- organiser des barcamps
<MaWaLe> 3- organiser des events pour les membres ubuntu-tn et les laisser ouverts pour tout intervenant
<KanGouLya> !
<MaWaLe> 4- Trouver une solution pour le financement (parce que l'argent sera toujours un problèmes pour les étudiants comme pour les autres : à chacun ses conditions) et je pense que le projet de feu Hatem Shell (allah yar7mou) ne mérite pas de tomber dans les oubliettes : l'association Ubuntu-tn de laquelle nous avons parlé avec Mark
<MaWaLe> cette même association qui pourra être l'organisatrice d'un futur "UDS Tunisia"
<MaWaLe> EOF
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> je passe la parole a MBuBuntu en rappelent que je m'attend a des actions avant tout
<MBuBuntu> Merci Neo31
<MBuBuntu> RachedTN a déja dit ce que je voulais dire, ce n'est pas "appel d'offre internatiuonal"
<RachedTN> !
<MBuBuntu> il suffi vraiment de trouver le temps et un bon groupe bien motivé et organisé
<MBuBuntu> de ma part, j'ai eu une tres bonne expérience dans le groupe event, et secrétariat
<MBuBuntu> donc je peux assurer l'encadrement des nouveaux des ces deux groupes
<MBuBuntu> et puis, je serai inchallah présent dans la future réunion physique à sousse
<MBuBuntu> EOF
<Neo31> merci MBuBuntu
<Neo31> etre present c ton devoir, mais je vois que tu vien de refaire la mm chose que MaWaLe , tu n'as pas proposer une ACTION que tu peut PRATIQUEMENT faire avant la fin de juillet, et je relance l'appel a tout ceux qui ont voter +1 et - plus haut, quelle sont vos actions
<Neo31> la derniere chose dont on a besoin c des paroles SVP, sinon je vous promet que vous pouvez oublier cette reactivation
<Neo31> ping MaWaLe SalahGo MBuBuntu BlackBox-01 FirasTN sarhan et ceux qui ont voter 0 aussi
<Neo31> je doit mnt passer la parole a nizarus
<nizarus> thx
<nizarus> tout d'abord je remercie BlackBox-01 et Goldenscorp pour leurs propositions d'actions
<nizarus> et je les invites à lancer une discussion sur notre ML pour les organiser et les assurer
<nizarus> sinon il faut que avant la fin de cette réunion organiser une prochaine
<nizarus> au moins sur irc
<nizarus> on peut voter la date et l'horaire dès maintenant
<Neo31> +1
<nizarus> finalement je vois les anciens qui parlent et les nouveaux qui sont absent
<nizarus> et c'est pas rassurant
<nizarus> eof
<Neo31> merci nizarus
<Neo31> on passe a voter la date de la prochaine reunion en priorite puis je passe la parole au suivants
<Neo31> VOTE NEXT REUNION UBUNTU_TN : 1 juillet, 8 juillet, 15 juillet, 22 juillet
<nizarus> vendredi 24 juin à 20h30
<SalahGo> +1 nizarus
<MaWaLe> +1 nizarus
 * SalahGo g2g, keep me up-to-date!
<Neo31> ping Anis BlackBox-01 fish_eat_fish Goldenscorp Houssem k3nz0 KanGouLya machour MaWaLe MBuBuntu nizarus patinux RachedTN SalahGo shichemt wissem zaafouri zied
<RachedTN> -1 (20h)
<Neo31> 1 8 15 22 (dispo ds tt les dates)
<MBuBuntu> +1
<Anis> +1 (1 juillet)
<Goldenscorp> 1 8 15 22 ( m3ndich pb fi wa9it et date )
<Houssem> 1 juillet
<MBuBuntu> 8, 15, 22
<KanGouLya> +1 pour le 1er
<BlackBox-01> +1
 * Anis 1 8 15 22 ( m3ndich pb fi wa9it et date )
<zied> +1
<Neo31> ok, je me chargerai de lancer un vote sur doodle et le mettre sur la ML et le groupe de FB inchalah, je m'attend que vous serai present inchalah
<BlackBox-01> !
<Neo31> je passe la parole a RachedTN
 * MaWaLe invite un volontaire a nous rédiger le PV
<Neo31> +1
<RachedTN> thanks: Définissons nos objectis et laissons les jeunes faire leurs crations et n'est pas les chainer avec des deadlines et des "conditions": c'est une communauté: we suppose to have fun, learn and of course be organised :)
<nizarus> Neo31, vote sur http://vote.cullt.org/index.php (thx to zied )
<RachedTN> et pour "l'exemple": nous sommes dance cette "état" parceque nous n'étions pas l'exemple: nch'ALLAH il y'aura ceux qui peuvent donner l'exemple
<MaWaLe> nizarus:  il y ales votes sur LP aussi ;)
<RachedTN> pour les réunions et manifestations à Sousse: je peux assurer le local et le matériel informatique nécessaire
<RachedTN> eof
<Neo31> merci :)
<Neo31> g oublier de passer la parole a KanGouLya je pense
<Neo31> desole KanGouLya , a toi la parole
 * zied : vote.cullt.org n'est pas fonctionnel pour l'instant utilisez http://studs.u-strasbg.fr/ pour l'instant
 * MaWaLe rappelle qu'il y a les polls sur LP et que ça incite les gens à avoir un compte LP et à être membre de Ubuntu-tn ;)
<KanGouLya> np juste pour vous dire que je peu aider pour le site de la loco s'il faut mettre en place le ndd qui est en cours de redirection
<KanGouLya> si non je dois vous laisser
<KanGouLya> bon courage et à votre diispo
<KanGouLya> eof
<Neo31> merci bcp KanGouLya :)
<Neo31> a toi BlackBox-01 :)
<BlackBox-01> salut all , Bon pour l'event ça fait presque 1 mois ( a peu prés ) que j'ai participer comme animateur a un install party d'Ubuntu à l'AJST ( association jeune et science tunisie ) et puis c'est ma premiere éxperience. Alors je suis prêt a organiser un petit évenment ( vu ma connaissance dans ce domaine ) avec la cooperation de la syndica du quartier qui organise chaque année en été une fête, pour présenter ubuntu et l'OpenSource. que
<BlackBox-01>  pensez vous ?
<BlackBox-01> EOF
<Neo31> BlackBox-01 passe a l'action et nous seron a tes cotes inchalah ;)
<Neo31> bon tlm a parler
<Neo31> bcp ont voter +1 pour prendre l'initiative
<Neo31> mais pas mal n'ont pas encore proposer une action qu'il vont faire avant la fin de juillet : MaWaLe SalahGo MBuBuntu FirasTN sarhan
<Neo31> ont peut continuer ce sujet sur la mailing liste et le groupe de la page fb ulterieurement pour leurs donner le temps d'y penser
 * MaWaLe doit partir et vous souhaite bonne nuit à toutes et à tous
<Neo31> je rapperl bien que s'il n'y a pas d'action et d'equipe active qui prend l'initiative et passe a l'action nous n'aura pas besoin de regles et tt pour organiser de l'air
<Neo31> doit-je faire close a cette reunion ou il y a qq1 qui veut dire une derniere chose ?
<nizarus> !
<Neo31> oui nizarus :)
<nizarus> next meeting ? when ?
<Neo31> bcp ont voter 1er juillet
<Neo31> donc ca sera 1er juillet, apres une confirmation finale sur doodle
<Neo31> je posterai le lien sur la ML et fb
<nizarus> ok
<zied> !
<Neo31> oui zied :)
<Goldenscorp> !
<zied> juste une petite pub pour planet.cullt.org, lisez les articles 100% tunisiens au tour du libre. Merci à vous et si vous voulez participer n'hésitez pas. Merci encore
<zied> EOF
<Neo31> hhh
<Neo31> ok zied
<Neo31> oui Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> merci Neo31
<Goldenscorp> inchallah in9admou omy9sidch iklam obarh  ou mnr9bouch vive ubuntu-tn :)
<Goldenscorp> eof
<Neo31> merci Goldenscorp
<Neo31> bon
<nizarus> rdv le 21/06 pour unity, préparez vos questions :)
<Neo31> reunion close, en invitant tout a verifier sur la mailing liste
<Neo31> et de proposer leurs action pour ce mois
<Neo31> merci a tous
<Neo31> merci nizarus :)
<nizarus> merci à toi Neo31
<Anis> thanks all :D
<Goldenscorp> merci Neo31  et tlm
<nizarus> discussion ouverte :)
<Neo31> <Goldenscorp> inchallah in9admou omy9sidch iklam obarh  ou mnr9bouch vive ubuntu-tn :) >>> traduction >>> inchalah nous ne dormont pas et ca reste pas juste des mots
<Neo31> hihi
<Goldenscorp> loooooooooooool
<RachedTN> lool
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, c'est du chinois
<Neo31> BlackBox-01 t'es deja inscrit sur la mailing lsite ?
<RachedTN> Neo31: aya wénou le rapport d'audit ?? temshish t3mel kima sa7bek wt7ot les adresse ip en clair :pp wrakkezli 3al win7 :pp
<BlackBox-01> Neo31, il y a 2 mn :)
<Neo31> parfait :)
<BlackBox-01> ^^
<Neo31> qui peut nous preparer le PV (tal5iss) de cette reunion Anis BlackBox-01 fish_eat_fish geekntuxuser Goldenscorp k3nz0 KanGouLya machour MBuBuntu nizarus patinux RachedTN wissem zaafouri zied ?
<Neo31> BlackBox-01 utilise un filre pour organiser ta boite email (tu resevra un bon nombre d'email sur cette mailing liste)
<BlackBox-01> Neo31, Dac. Trop content de participer  ;)
<Goldenscorp> nizarus,  merci lokan mouch ( questions/réponses autour de “Unity son présent et son futur” ) rahou msaritch hal  Reunion
 * RachedTN Bonne nuit  :)
<Neo31> RachedTN
<Neo31> inchalah le weekend
<Neo31> oups
<Goldenscorp> dima a3lina haka bich nitlamou
<nizarus> +1 Goldenscorp
<nizarus> Goldenscorp, 9addech minni bellahi :)
<Goldenscorp> 3
<Goldenscorp> inti 3arfna nizarus
<Goldenscorp> mazlit il braka
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Neo31> hhh
<Goldenscorp> achbik Neo32 a3lach hhhh ?
<Neo31> je part pr qq minutes, see ya
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-15
<Neo31> see ya tlm
<Neo31> Anis bemawi Goldenscorp KanGouLya machour patinux zaafouri zied >>> I posted new threads on the mailing list, please check them :) thx
<Neo31> see ya
<BlackBox-01> Bjr bemawi KanGouLya locobot_4 machour patinux ubot2 ubuntulo1 zaafouri zied
<Fanen> bjr
<Fanen_> je suis en train d'installer alfresco , il me demande le rep d'installation de openoffice ??
<Fanen_> c'est  quoi le rep  exact svp ?
<Fanen_> /usr/lib/openoffice :)
<sarhan> salut tout le monde
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<sarhan> ahla eb Neo31
<sarhan> finek ya rajel :D
<Neo31> 3al channel #ubuntu-tn :)
<Neo31> et toi?
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<wissem> salam nizarus
<sarhan> ahla nizarus
<sarhan> rit depuis la derniere réunion le canal est plus rempli
<KanGouLya> salam @ * /-)
<KanGouLya> ça fait plaisir de le voir plus remplit
<BlackBox-01> lu all
<KanGouLya> il faut assurer une permanance ;)
<BlackBox-01> +1 KanGouLya
<nizarus> sarhan, effectivement il n'y a que les actions qui peuvent rassembler du monde :)
<nizarus> lu BlackBox-01
<BlackBox-01> lu nizarus
<sarhan> salut KanGouLya et BlackBox-01
<sarhan> nizarus, j'ai oublié de demander hier
<sarhan> vous avez fait quoi pour le status d'association
<sarhan> bon je vous laisse
<sarhan> je re plus tard
<sarhan> bonne soirée
<nizarus> il pose des question et yohreb :D
<KanGouLya> moi je vuex bien savoir nizarus
<nizarus> KanGouLya, de mon coté j'ai laissé tomber le dossier de l'asso
<nizarus> car il n'y a pas une équipe qui peut assurer
<KanGouLya> mais on peut se repartir les taches avec l'ATLN ?
<nizarus> si la communauté est bien réactivée avec un noyau de volontaires bien inspirés on remettra le dossier sur la table
<KanGouLya> Alors on compte sur Neo31 pour les rassembler et surtout sur toi pour nous accompagner ;)
<nizarus> oui on peut trouver des trucs à faire ensemble
<nizarus> je suis toujours là pour ça
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-16
<slimTN> zzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Anis> t'as raison.. slimTN :(
<Fanen> salut
<Fanen> ping Neo31
<Anis> salut Fanen..
<Neo31> ahla Fanen
<Neo31> Fanen chbik 7atit ligne fergha fel reunion physique ?
<Fanen> Neo31,  est ce que tu te rappelle d'un éditeur de text collaboratif ?
<Fanen> Neo31,  je suis à tunis
<Fanen> et je peut  pas me déplacer vue  que je suis en stage en temps plein
<Fanen> salut Anis
<Fanen> s'il ya un  event  9rib liya  fi  tounes j'y serait
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> Fanen ca sera un samedi ou dimanche
<Neo31> tu boss le samedi et dimanche ?
<Neo31> come on Fanen
<Neo31> editeur collaboratif, a porte de main, google docs ;)
<Fanen> samedi je boss dimanche je boss le travail de la maison   :( vue que je suis seul
<Neo31> sinon il y a l'autre editeur qu'on a fait un classroom a propos
<Neo31> nssit esmou
<Anis> Fanen: voilà http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gobby
<Fanen> wi je veut  celui là
<Neo31> hum, rabi m3ak Fanen
<Fanen> voilà merci Anis
<Neo31> mella kobbi
<Neo31> oui c ca
<Anis> :)
<Neo31> gobby
<Neo31> 3ala wazn kobby
<Anis> looooooool
<Fanen> pfff je pense pas quye je peut s'interfacer avec lui en java
<Neo31> lui ? << ping Fanen
<Neo31> ah! gobby ok :p
<Neo31> Fanen check JNI :)
<Fanen> et c'est quoi ça?
<Neo31> google it, it let's u use c libraries with java
<Neo31> so can develop a wrap up library for any C library to use it with java
<denis13> salut tout le monde
<denis13> j'ai un probleme avec mon wifi
<denis13> il est tres lent
<denis13> j'ai une carte wifi,une tp link
<denis13> mais la connexion est lente
<denis13> je comprends
<denis13> sous windows je tourne a un 1mo/s au moins
<denis13> pas
<denis13> il faut que j'installe des drivers ?
<bemawi> denis13: as-tu regardé les drivers "proprio" que l'instalateur "dédié" te suggèrait ?
<denis13> il ne m'en suggere pas
<denis13> en fait j'avais une clé usb avant wifi elle était instable et sa deconnecté tout le temps
<denis13> j'ai changé pour une carte interne
<denis13> comparé a windows c lent et forcement sa se ressens sur skkype
<denis13> sous windows je me tape du 1mo/s quand meme
<bemawi> ouvre une console : lspci | grep -i net
<denis13> 03:06.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR922X Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<bemawi> denis13: bizzare, je ne trouves pas de résultats avec ta carte
<bemawi> autrement dit, personne n'a rencontré de soucis avec :-
<denis13> regarde le chipset ar922x
<denis13> ma clé wifi aussi
<denis13> et c lent
<denis13> a ce chipset
<bemawi> bha, y'a un rapport de bug comme quoi ça perd la connection
<bemawi> un autre comme quoi ça recupère pas l'ip local
<bemawi> sinon, rien :(
<bemawi> tu as branché la carte aprés avoir installé ubuntu ?
<denis13> non
<denis13> avant
<bemawi>  linux-restricted-modules-generic est installé ?
<denis13> comment je fais pour savoir
<bemawi> tu regardes via le machin à ajouter des logiciels
<denis13> sa existe pas
<bemawi> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/wifi_liste_carte
<bemawi> je n'ai pas troué ta carte
<bemawi> mais tu as des pistes avec soit madwifi soit ndiswrapper
<bemawi> Atheros AR9287 =>  En cas de dysfonctionnement du wifi (déconnexion/ralentissement) : installer le paquet linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic et redémarrer.
<denis13> http://forums.archlinux.fr/topic7944.html
<denis13> regarde un peu ce fil
<denis13> je pense que je vais tester sur ma box de repasser en g
 * bemawi doit filer @plus
<denis13> bemawi j'ai reussi
<denis13> Créer un fichier /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf avec le contenu suivant :  Code: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<oix> plop
<bemawi> re
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-17
<Elyes> Salut !
<Fanen> bjr
<Fanen> quelqu'un à de l'expérience avec alfresco ?
<BlackBox-01> lu all
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-18
<wissem> bonsoir Dave888
<Dave888> bsr
<Dave888> cv ?
<wissem> bien et toi Dave888 ?
<Dave888> ca marche.
<wissem> ^^
<Neo31> hey
<Dave888> Hi.
<Neo31> bjr wissem Dave888
<Dave888> tu veu dir bsr ?
<Neo31> non je ve dire bjr
<Neo31> it is +5am ;)
<Neo31> ouvre ta fenetre Dave888
<Dave888> Owh.. i haven't noticeed that :D
<Dave888> noticed*
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> now u did ;)
<wissem> lol :)
<Dave888> Why did you woke up so early ?
<Neo31> no, I am still awake
<Neo31> didn't sleep yet
<Dave888> Nice..
<wissem> me too!
<wissem> nuit blanche :D
<Neo31> geeks
<Dave888> i like that.. we look like vampires.. we sleep the day and wake up the night
<Neo31> who wants a 9ahwa 3arbi 3assbe7 ^^
<Neo31> i wont sleep next day Dave888
<Dave888> hh.. 2 tweba3 ken ta3mel mzeya :P
<Neo31> i'll take a rest at sunset :p
<Neo31> Dave888 I don't usually see u here
<Neo31> wissem, what's up?
<Dave888> I visit this channel sometimes... when i feel bored
<Neo31> :) good
<wissem> Neo31: insomnia and i'm bored :(
<wissem> you?
<Neo31> it's not insomnia, but studies :p
<Neo31> otherwise I would sleep the morning :p
<Dave888> You guys are like 20 years old or something?
<wissem> waw :p
<Neo31> yep I am Dave888 , a little older than that, but not 30 :p
<Dave888> I'm still young
<Dave888> i mean like very young..
<Neo31> how young
<Neo31> hhh
<wissem> pfe Neo31 ?
<Neo31> like 15 :p
<Neo31> that was last year wissem, i'll have another one next year :)
<Dave888> 15+7-1+3-1+2-5
<Neo31> hh
<Neo31> got it
<Dave888> =P
<Dave888> I'm doing calculation even at this time
<Neo31> 10100
<Neo31> binary conversion is better ;)
<Dave888> Ye =P
<Neo31> Dave888 tounssi?
<Dave888> Yap..
<Neo31> good english language :)
<Dave888> Thank you :)
<Neo31> so what is ur OS ?
<Dave888> Ubuntu..
<Neo31> couldn't ctcp u :p
<Neo31> ow kay
<Neo31> wissem will u come to the reunion at sousse ?
<Dave888> Another Android reunion ?
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> that was an event : conferences...
<Neo31> this is a reunion not some conferences and stuff
<Dave888> Yeah got it :)
<wissem> s3ib chowya Neo31 :(
<Dave888> Test..
<Neo31> ow
<Neo31> my net connection was cut right Dave888 ?
<Neo31> damn freenode
<mezen> salam
<sarhan> slut bemawi Dave888 Houssem machour et wissem
<sarhan> salut*
<oix> hoi
#ubuntu-tn 2011-06-19
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<sahli> salut tt le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-11
<Fanen> Bonjour
<ounis> ahla Fanen
<Fanen> bonjour , le chan est presque  vide c'est l'effet lundi matin ou quoi
<ounis> IDK
<ounis> at least there is the two of us
<Fanen> Ya
<Tux-Tn> bonjour Fanen & ounis
<Fanen> bonjour
<ounis> ahla Tux-Tn
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-12
<DelphiWorld> il est la Tux-Tn ?
<DelphiWorld> ou est Tux-Tn :(
<DelphiWorld> dormi peux être
<Fanen> bonjour ounis
<ounis> ahla Fanen
<Fanen> ounis, connaissez vous  des truc autour de mysql server
<ounis> Fanen a little bit yes
<Fanen> bein je pense que  vous pouvez m'aider , j'ai mysql qui n'est pas accessible à distance
<Fanen> je peut l'accéder qu'a partir du localhost
<Fanen> j'ai poster sur debian-fr j'espère qu'on m'aide :/ c'est urgent
<ounis> it's maybe due to some sort of restriction on the domain name
<ounis> make sure you grant access to the user@hostname
<ounis> it's maybe restricted to user@localhost
<Tux-Tn> hello world
<ounis> dlrow olleh
<bemawi> modifier /etc/mysql/my.cnf afin de commenter la ligne suivante
<bemawi> bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<bemawi> qui devient donc
<bemawi> #bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<bemawi> redémarrer apache et le tour est joué
<ounis> apache !!!!!!
<bemawi> oups
<bemawi> mysql server
<bemawi> Fanen: par contre, "attention" au moment de créer tes users
<bemawi> CREATE USER 'example'@'%' IDENTIFIED BY '****'; <= là, tu as un user pouvant se loguer depuis n'importe où
<Fanen> bemawi,  j'ai tester ça mais  rien en se passe comm d'hab j'ai pas le droit from host 192.168.1.5
<ounis> check if you don't have an application preventing the access to your server from outside
<ounis> like selinux or a firewall
<Fanen> tien  il parait que j'au tou gaché  :D j'ai même pas le droit dy acceder en root a partir de webmine :/ pfff
<Fanen> hhh j'ai  fait du bien bien , il est accessible now
<Fanen> have to configure Balance now :p
<ounis> what was the issue?
<ounis> Fanen ?
<Fanen> bemawi, en ce connectant ac ssh  sur l'un de mes serveur j'a eu ce message Erreur : La vérification de la clé de l'hôte a échoué
<Fanen> Sélectionnez un autre visionneur et essayez à nouveau.
<Fanen> ounis, c'est  le root  user qui est bosse qu'a partir du localhost alors j'ai  changer sa valeur en ANY and it works
<bemawi> jamais vu ça :s
<Fanen> ac la console ça marche  mais je sait pas comment transférer un dossier en cmd sur le seveur  from ma machine  ,  so  i will google it
<Fanen> scp -r
<ounis> ok thx for the information
<elacheche_anis> Good morning
<Fanen> bonjour
<ounis> ahla elacheche_anis
<bemawi> Fanen: http://thehackernews.com/2012/06/cve-2012-2122-serious-mysql.html
<ubot2> bemawi: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2122)
<Tux-Tn> ah tiens ubot2 reconnait les cve
<Tux-Tn> CVE-2012-2100
<ubot2> Tux-Tn: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-2100)
<AminosAmigos> Good Morning :)
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> hi ounis  :)
<AminosAmigos> cv ?
<ounis> alhamdou lillah
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-13
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-14
<touloul1> Salam
<AminosAmigos> Hello
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-15
<Keabard> salut tout le monde
<Keabard> j'aurais besoin d'aide pour quelquechose qui n'a rien à voir avec Ubuntu, mais pour lequel je pense vous saurez m'aider. Si jamais quelqu'un est dispo faîtes moi signe :)
<Tux-Tn> ping Keabard
<Keabard> salut
<Tux-Tn> Keabard, ça serait plus facile de donner directement le problème :)
<Keabard> en fait c'est pour traduire une phrase écrite en arabe
<Tux-Tn> ainsi si quelqu'un connait la solution il te répond directement
<Tux-Tn> vas y :)
<Keabard> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/641/wtfmm.png/
<Tux-Tn> hmm
<Tux-Tn> je suis May Do Kong (je comprends pas le sens de la phrase)
<Keabard> la personne a qui c'est écrit s'appelle Mai Do Quang
<Keabard> donc je suppose que c'est ça ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Keabard> c'est juste un "je suis" ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Keabard> okay, merci beaucoup :)
<Tux-Tn> no problem :)
<Keabard> Et comment t'écrirais "Je suis Anh Mai Do Quang" ? Tux-Tn
<Keabard> je suppose qu'il y a une syllabe a rajouter, mais bon j'y connais rien :)
<Tux-Tn> tu veux ajouter un Anh ?
<Keabard> oui
<Tux-Tn> أنا أنح ماي دو كونغ
<Keabard> أنح ça fait le "Anh" c'est ça ?
<Keabard> j'essaie de comprendre en même temps, pour me coucher moins bete ce soir :p
<Keabard> et quelle est la différence entre نا et ن ?
<Tux-Tn> la première insiste sur la lettre
<Tux-Tn> ça fait un naa
<Tux-Tn> et l'autre juste n
<ounis> Keabard one is "na" the other is more long it's "naaaaaa"
<Keabard> hmmm ok
<Keabard> et le fait d'insister ça implique une signification différente ?
<Keabard> ou c'est juste une intonation ?
<ounis> Keabard the one given by Tux-Tn is correct in arabic the other is just a clumzy way to say أنا
<Keabard> ah, yea the other guy seems clumsy :p
<Keabard> Merci beaucoup ! / Thank you very much :)
<ounis> if it was إن not أن it would be meaning "if"
<ounis> Keabard do you speak arabic?
<Keabard> not at all, i'm a total noob at this =)
<ounis> what languages do you speak added to cocorico & english
<Keabard> a lil bit of spanish
 * ounis knows he is racist
<Keabard> and some very rough basics of japanese
<ounis> cool
<Keabard> and a word or two in Viet
<ounis> now you know some letters in arabic too ;)
<Tux-Tn> ounis, stop trolling Keabard
<Tux-Tn> he doesn't need more troll he is already french :D
<ounis> ah ah ah aaaaaaaaah!
<Keabard> hahaha
<Keabard> frogs are the best trolls
<ounis> nah!
<ounis> we are
<Tux-Tn> Keabard, qu'est-ce qui t'as donné l'idée de venir demander un truc sur l'arabe dans un canal de support pour ubuntu ? :D
<ounis> in here it's called تنبير
<ounis> it's a national sport
<Keabard> J'ai fait une recherche google tout simplement xD et puis comme je suis dans le Dev aussi je me suis dit que c'était une coincidence sympa
<Keabard> i'm looking for the first world championship of تنبير then :p
<ounis> cool
<ounis> it would be either Tux-Tn or ounis
<ounis> but we din't find out yet
<ounis> Keabard did you find who was the first world champion?
<Keabard> hmm
<Keabard> i'd think it's you, but i didn't see any of your trolling art for the moment
<Keabard> so it's a total blind guess
<Tux-Tn> Keabard, this channel is logged :)
<ounis> :D
<Keabard> haha
<ounis> yeah that's what makes it cool
<Keabard> so you have an history of your best تنبير moments available at any time? :p
<ounis> nah!
<ounis> not in here
<ounis> it's more in #hackerspace.tn
<ounis> Tux-Tn #hackerspace.tn is logged?
<ounis> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/15/%23ubuntu-tn.txt
<Tux-Tn> ounis, hstn is not logged
<Keabard> yea i see the logs of every channel, neat
<ounis> Keabard an example of something soft http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/06/05/%23ubuntu-tn.txt
<Keabard> [10:47] <ounis> ubuntu is a piece of shit
<Keabard> hehe
<ounis> :D
<ounis> yeah indeed it is
<ounis> ounis was right
<Keabard> this ounis is a genius
<Keabard> !
<ounis> nah! it's just yet another dumbshit trying to be an interesting person
<ounis> ounis get a life!
<ounis> cool for the log ;)
<Keabard> hehe
<Tux-Tn> ounis, get out from this channel if you think that ubuntu is only a piece of shit
<ounis> :D maha'ah
<ounis> kick if you want
<ounis> BTW Tux-Tn change the topic for once
<ounis> you can put "Let's make fun of #fedora-tunisia" :D
<Tux-Tn> :D
<AminosAmigos> Helllo
<ounis> hey AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> ahla ounis
<AminosAmigos> o/ elacheche_anis  :)
<Tux-Tn> ounis, u just failed :D
<ounis> :D
<ounis> yeah
<ounis> Tux-Tn you din't change the topic yet?
<ounis> Tux-Tn topic!
<AminosAmigos> :)
<DelphiWorld> Salut
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, bon soir
#ubuntu-tn 2012-06-16
<mezen> salam
<mezen> مرحبـا بكـم علـى قناة الفريـق الرسمـي التونسـي
<mezen> des vivants ici ?
<fak_her> des morts vivants :p
<mezen> ahh salam fak_her
<fak_her> 3asslam
<mezen> au moins un vivant
<mezen> ça va ?
<fak_her> très bien et toi ?
<mezen> pas mal
<mezen> j'étais en train de regarder des vidéos par rapport à ce qui s'est passé dimanche et lundi
<mezen> c'est vraiment décevant
<mezen> si ça continue comme ça, la saison du tourisme sera très probablement foutue
<fak_her> mezen c'est interdit de parler de politique dans ce salon
<fak_her> juste opensource et linux
<fak_her> ;)
<mezen> je vois, néanmoins je n'ai pas parlé de politique
<fak_her> mahou sécurité, tunisie...
<fak_her> ;)
<mezen> oui
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-11
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
#ubuntu-tn 2013-06-12
<jedidi_> salam
<jedidi_> test test
<jedidi_> salam
<Chikore> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2014-06-12
<Na3iL> ping all → https://plus.google.com/u/0/events/ct12nie1cm3t9dakfjri40ep5l0
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-08
<elacheche> o/ Tunisia :)
<lunapersa> hi SalahMessaoud idhaoui elacheche :)
<SalahMessaoud> Yoo lunapersa
<SalahMessaoud> hi
<SalahMessaoud> Hi all o/
<elacheche> o/
<SalahMessaoud> how you doing guys ?
<elacheche> Am ok, u SalahMessaoud :)
<SalahMessaoud> I am good thx
<elacheche> :)
<davlefou> Bonsoir, quel site pour faire du recrutement developpeur en Tunisie?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-09
<elacheche> davlefou, http://tanitjobs.com/ si tu va faire des annonces.. Sinon cherche des recommandations de la part des personnes que tu connais.. Sinon y a plusiuers Tunisiens sur https://www.chooseyourboss.com/
<elacheche> davlefouAMD,  http://tanitjobs.com/ si tu va faire des annonces.. Sinon cherche des recommandations de la part des personnes que tu connais.. Sinon y a plusiuers Tunisiens sur https://www.chooseyourboss.com/
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, merci
<elacheche> :)
<elacheche_anis> o/ crack3r :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-11
<idhaoui> .away
<elacheche> lunapersa, :)
<lunapersa> oui
<elacheche> Bonjour :p
<lunapersa> re-bonjour
#ubuntu-tn 2015-06-12
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-13
<elacheche> Morning!
<Nuage> 'sup
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-14
<ichihi> elacheche, Salam Anis
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-15
<elacheche> ichihi: Salam
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> o/ Na3iL
<Na3iL> elacheche, :D :D how are you mate
<elacheche> Good, u ?
<Na3iL> Hamdoullah as usual
<Na3iL> elacheche, do you have any idea about how to convert a .vmdk or .vdi file to .ovf without using ovftool?
<elacheche> Na3iL: no idea.. I don't use vmware.. :/
<Na3iL> okay ty anyway
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-16
<ichihi> elacheche, We are determined not to meet :)
<elacheche> lool ichihi :D x) You know, it's hard to have a one time slot to be online during Ramadhan :)
<elacheche> Morning folks
<ichihi> :)
<ichihi> elacheche, I have a friend who is looking for a team lead sysadmin role in Tunis.  Do you know someone?
<elacheche> ichihi: I have some names in mind, but I have no idea if they're looking for new opportunity or not.. I can share the names in private if you like
<ichihi> elacheche, please do.  The role expect the candidate to supervise a small team of Windows and Linux sysadmins.
<elacheche> ichihi: PM :)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-17
<Nuage> yone managed to detect his evertek android smartphone in android studio IDE ?
<Nuage> anyone *
<elacheche> Nuage: I'm not a MobDev, but, can adb detect it (cli).. If not, there is a way to force it to do
<Nuage> elacheche: yeah it couldn't be detected in adb already, and i red about the vendor id method (the new file to-create in /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules, because i ecouldnn't find the eevertek's vendor id throughout my google searches)
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-18
<elacheche_anis> nizarus: The LoCo Packs are almost available.. But they'll only give 25 USB stick.. :/
<nizarus> il est arrivé ?
<elacheche_anis> Non, les USB sont arrivé à shop.ubuntu.com les LoCo Packs seront dispo pour être commander soon
<nizarus> usb uniquement ? pas de CD ?
<elacheche_anis> Yep, pas des CDs.. Que des USB, et 25 seulement (selon wiki)
<nizarus> 25 c'est rien :/
<elacheche_anis> Yep :/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-06-19
<Nuage> 'morning.
<elacheche_anis> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<elacheche_anis> Wassup!
<pavlushka> nothing, just me, fall in sleep after iftari with mugful tea in hand, :p
<pavlushka> elacheche_anis: how are you?
<elacheche_anis> Good :) Just waiting for iftar.. And trying to get things done..
<pavlushka> Good luck :)
<Nuage> 'sup
<elacheche_anis> bo/
<elacheche_anis> o/
<MarwenDo> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-12
<davlefou> Bonjour les jeunes!
<praisethemoon> Bonjour davlefou
<elacheche> https://techbeacon.com/10-monitoring-talks-every-developer-should-watch
<u-la-la> [ 10 monitoring talks that every developer should watch | TechBeacon ] - https://techbeacon.com
<praisethemoon> hello
<praisethemoon> elacheche: sahha chribtek :D
<elacheche> sa7a chribitkom guys o/
<elacheche> hey praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> elacheche: how is it going?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-13
<praisethemoon> Good morning fellas
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> How is life elacheche? :3
<elacheche> Good
<davlefou> Bonjour, fait chaud! J'aime pas trop!
<elacheche> :D
<praisethemoon> hello
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-14
<praisethemoon> Morning.
<davlefou> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-15
<elacheche> http://robert.ocallahan.org/2017/06/how-i-found-20-year-old-linux-kernel-bug.html
<praisethemoon> (sad face) This page isn’t working
<praisethemoon>  ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE
<elacheche> x)
<Chikore> praisethemoon, elacheche Sa77a Chribetkom :)
<praisethemoon> yo Chikore ! ya3tik essaha :D
<Chikore> praisethemoon, How are you?
<praisethemoon> tired x) but hmdlh
<praisethemoon> and you Chikore ?
<Chikore> hmdlh :) Ch3amel fik Romdhane?
<praisethemoon> 3amel fia :'(
<praisethemoon> and u Chikore? x)
<Chikore> hhh labes chmazel, jom3a w kol chay yarja3 kil 3ada :P
<praisethemoon> hhh true x)
<davlefou> Bonsoir,
<Chikore> bonsoir davlefou sa77a chribtek :)
<praisethemoon> Wish you good night everyone!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-06-16
<praisethemoon> https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/20974-github-collapse-markdown
<u-la-la> [ GitHub Collapse Markdown ] - https://greasyfork.org
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> davlefou, Bonjour.
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-11
<Dro> hello
<nzoueidi> Hey folks
<nzoueidi> elacheche: how are you?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-12
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi
<vadmeste> ping
#ubuntu-tn 2018-06-15
<elacheche> Happy Eid folks! :)
#ubuntu-tn 2020-06-09
<vadmeste> That someperson, he looks like more like a drunk person
